# Vintage Craftsman 1/3 Sheet Sander



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a Metabo 6' dual orbit random orbital sander ,, works ok… but the real terror in my shop is the little 5" Bosch 125 ROS,,. brilliant .. I don't use the metabo.. which cost 3times as much.. the Bosch really rips through and No teeth that I can see. LOL The Bosch also has a filter box with a cardboard filter the catches nearly all the dust.. I only have to remember to empty it., no real nead for any other dust extraction ,,, works fantastically
I have 1/3 sheet but dont use it.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

I forgot to mention I also have a DeWalt 5" random orbital, a 6"belt 8" disc combo, a 1/4 sheet finish sander, and several pneumatic disc sanders. The vintage Craftsman blows them out of the dust pile.

Lisa


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

That looks really old. I thought I had an antique with my 1968 K-Mart 1/3 sheet which also works… Very cool.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I have an old "Millers Falls" belt sander that I believe is made from Cast Iron ! LOL …..It weighs a ton , but still performs great : )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Are the end grain teeth standard or does it take special fertilizer to grow 'em?


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

I think my father-in-law purchased them separate as an attachment. LOL, and it is nice to hear there are still people using the older tools.

Lisa


----------

